# Is Ebola a Hoax?



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am not sure, but in the back of my mind i am thinking that this coulld be. Big Pharma will make alot of money on goverment mandated vaccines. I was just wondering what everyone elses veiws were, or is my tin foil on a little too tight?

Man Caught Dumping Formaldehyde in Liberian Water Wells Causing Ebola-like Symptoms. Ebola vaccines killing many. | EU

I keep seeing articles like this and it gets me thinking/wondering, What if?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you thinking the nurses in Texas drank the water, somehow?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Is ebola being played up by the media?Absolutely
Is the ebola epidemic a hoax?No,I don't think so.

I read this same article a day or two ago,and my first thought was-if they are being poisoned,then how is it spreading by contact?The Healthcare workers are more than likely drinking bottled brought in.I can't see them drinking and washing with the same shit creek well water from the villages.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

On another board, someone stated that this media frenzy is just a way to pump billions of dollars into Africa. 
Which, would make billions for big pharmaceutical. 
I don't know, I just wash my hands, hang out on the edge of crowds, and away from airports. 
Is it real? I'm pretty sure it's real, will it be the next worldwide plague? I don't think so, but then again, I wouldn't have ANY CONTACT with anyone I thought was infected. I say, if I were treating a potential infection, it would look like the quarantine scenerio on the movie E.T. with pressurized tunnels, armed guards, scba, everything !


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Denton said:


> Are you thinking the nurses in Texas drank the water, somehow?


No.
Like i said i dont know, but i get a feeling that these incidents that are occuring are being staged. Maybe they were given some kind of vaccine? or something i dont put anything past them.

My main reason for starting this thread was too get others opinons on what they thought. I could be wrong, but something doesnt add up too me.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Partly truth and lotsa fiction. Still potentially deadly game whatever it is and we are still in for a ride -

Beyond "hey it seems like ya may as well act protectively like it was an attack" - I do not want to go putting too fine a point on anything myself?

But I do think it has gotten rather obvious to the majority. Now is when you start to wonder how many of the rah-rah's are just scared and clueless or total plants. 

I can not believe all the supposed medical ignorance, but I am private sector.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Are we slowly converting into a conspiracy site?

There are lots of other places to have discussions about "false flag" incidents.
This is a place where we discuss preparing for bad times.
If you can swerve this topic back into "how can we prepare for this?", perhaps it can be salvaged.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well maybe they will or you could go do a thread you like?
We have said prepare in the post just before yours....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Are we slowly converting into a conspiracy site?
> 
> There are lots of other places to have discussions about "false flag" incidents.
> This is a place where we discuss preparing for bad times.
> If you can swerve this topic back into "how can we prepare for this?", perhaps it can be salvaged.


No, we are a prepper site. Part of prepping is being observant of possible threats and realizing who those are who might threaten us rather than shoving our heads in the sand and pretending there are no groups or governments who want to send us into a prepper-necessary scenario.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Are we slowly converting into a conspiracy site?


Yeah, I've gotten to think that too many "prepper" and "survivalist" boards have attracted too many that espouse a hyper paranoid viewpoint of everything associated with federal, state, local government; Freemasonry; LDS (Mormons); Hollywood; Rock n' Roll music; the Saturday dance at the Moose hall, et al.

After a while......well.........you know.......... Click on the pic for full effect.

[video]http://www.masonicinfo.com/images/beat_dead_horse.gif[/video]


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Nevermind - I guess if it is known, then it is prep info?


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Denton said:


> No, we are a prepper site. Part of prepping is being observant of possible threats and realizing who those are who might threaten us rather than shoving our heads in the sand and pretending there are no groups or governments who want to send us into a prepper-necessary scenario.


I don't believe that he is advocating that we shouldn't be aware of our surroundings, but instead speaking of the proverbial tempest-in-a-teacup mentalities that blows everything and everyone out of proportion.

A good example would be people that link to Google satellite images, and point out all the "coffins" in the "FEMA camps".


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

No, I think that if we just turn into prepper robots, -gotta have water, gotta have canned goods,-
And don't ask questions, and the occasional tin foil hat questions, that we will become sheep. 
Ten years ago, if someone said, yeah right, our government would sell illegal weapons to Mexican drug lords, just to see where they end up? Without the crazy conspiracy theories, the conspiracies will get by us. 


So, if tommoro, there was a CURE IMMUNIZATION shot, for Ebola, would you line up and take the needle?
And, maybe, a microchip?
Maybe, a cavity search?
See, now that is conspiracy theory.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hoax yep Ragan stated it Bush stepped it up and the GOP funded it to discredit Obama. They saw all of this coming . Dam this was not suppose to come out.
Aids did not worked as planned so we had to try this.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Are we slowly converting into a conspiracy site?
> 
> There are lots of other places to have discussions about "false flag" incidents.
> This is a place where we discuss preparing for bad times.
> If you can swerve this topic back into "how can we prepare for this?", perhaps it can be salvaged.


Is discussing a possible pandemic be it a false flag or not, preparing for said pandemic? Or if its something that we should "watch", and be prepared for?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sockpuppet said:


> I don't believe that he is advocating that we shouldn't be aware of our surroundings, but instead speaking of the proverbial tempest-in-a-teacup mentalities that blows everything and everyone out of proportion.
> 
> A good example would be people that link to Google satellite images, and point out all the "coffins" in the "FEMA camps".


I believe I responded to what he said.

I didn't suggest that everything viewed as a threat is, in fact, a threat, but I also don't see discussing any of the threats as being contrary to the board's purpose. As a matter of fact, analyzing and discussing the potential threats are a good thing. This way, they can be "vetted" by us.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

A good example would be people that link to Google satellite images, and point out all the "coffins" in the "FEMA camps".

I am curious? What do you think they are for? Because Americans were told that they are for their "future needs" and unless they're planters for victory gardens or something?

I don't want to argue the boxes. I have seen the camps. I think pretending we are not all at risk is foolhardy. But those rex84 camps were allegedly for border invasion....who knows?


----------



## BearReed (Oct 11, 2014)

A hoax, no. I seriously doubt it's a hoax. Now, would I put it past our Administration or the CDC at this point to claim it's a hoax? No.  Apparently their job is to make everybody feeeeeeeel better.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I dont think its a hoax.I think we should stay informed on the matter and get ready for it as much as we can as normal informed people and we better get ready jic.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ive read multiple reports that ebola is classified as a bio weapon, and our government has been soupin it up for over 30+ years. Ill see if i can find them when i get off work.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I think the plastic coffins,garden plot and Rex 84 are real as is Ebola


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Being prepared is a lot about watching what is going on. Making judgments about your plans based on what is happening around you. In Wisconsin I do not directly concern myself with hurricanes , but I do know what happens in FL could effect life here. Wide spread death in Africa could surely effect me here. Wait it is already.
No tin foil hat here but there is a lot of underhanded scary s--- going on.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Being prepared is a lot about watching what is going on. Making judgments about your plans based on what is happening around you. In Wisconsin I do not directly concern myself with hurricanes , but I do know what happens in FL could effect life here. Wide spread death in Africa could surely effect me here. Wait it is already.
> No tin foil hat here but there is a lot of underhanded scary s--- going on.


You aint lie'n. And with all of the mis information i am gathering coming for the obumma administration, the CDC, and the main stream news, Its hard too disifer what is fact and what is fiction.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I had my first Ebola Training today, and our manager went on and on about it could never come too FL. He tried tellin everyone that ebola has a 35% death rate, and that it is one of the least infectious out there. He also stated that an ebola patient would have too throw up in an open wound or your face too get it. He said that It cannot be tranfered through droplets in the air and it will be standard contact precautions. Our cleaning process will be once the paitent leaves the room will be given a UV light treatment, then will be cleaned with bleach. We will be given more training soon. Oh and ofcourse the only 2 rooms that we have that would be for ebola patients are 2 of mine.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I spot plants two ways. One is people that parrot cdc and talk like medical people, but are "clueless" about how things happen and medical people interact. It can be hard to tell because of what has become of public medicine though....
The other is that no matter what changes, their drone for the sheeples never does. I enjoy waiting to see how they are gonna keep that face on "Oh we Always have a non-suited person..." (ahahaha!) and the other unbelievably stupid msm antics, like that medical correspondent letting everyone know "well, some people aren't worried? Now "go get your damn vaccination!" That is the "G-d" part to me. That what they do looks so stupid and fumbling that there is no way they could do it without people's playing along and a person has to "make" their self believe it if they will. They get people syeering their selves and others for them, which is diabolical, but always a clown car with self serving loose canons giving away tbe show. That cracks me up!


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

oddapple said:


> I spot plants two ways. One is people that parrot cdc and talk like medical people, but are "clueless" about how things happen and medical people interact. It can be hard to tell because of what has become of public medicine though....
> The other is that no matter what changes, their drone for the sheeples never does. I enjoy waiting to see how they are gonna keep that face on "Oh we Always have a non-suited person..." (ahahaha!) and the other unbelievably stupid msm antics, like that medical correspondent letting everyone know "well, some people aren't worried? Now "go get your damn vaccination!" That is the "G-d" part to me. That what they do looks so stupid and fumbling that there is no way they could do it without people's playing along and a person has to "make" their self believe it if they will. They get people syeering their selves and others for them, which is diabolical, but always a clown car with self serving loose canons giving away tbe show. That cracks me up!


He also stated that he has known about this for around 20 years and it was only a matter of time before it got here. That makes me wonder even more!


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> I had my first Ebola Training today, and our manager went on and on about it could never come too FL. He tried tellin everyone that ebola has a 35% death rate, and that it is one of the least infectious out there. He also stated that an ebola patient would have too throw up in an open wound or your face too get it. He said that It cannot be tranfered through droplets in the air and it will be standard contact precautions. Our cleaning process will be once the paitent leaves the room will be given a UV light treatment, then will be cleaned with bleach. We will be given more training soon. Oh and ofcourse the only 2 rooms that we have that would be for ebola patients are 2 of mine.


Your boss is wrong. If you get Ebola, you have a 30% chance of survival. It takes only ONE VIRION to give a person the disease. It can be transmitted via droplet spread within a few feet. If you are cleaning an infected area, you will be fine if you use the MSF protocol.

Oh and it could occur in Florida and anywhere else an infected person goes while they are shedding virus, which is a bit of an unknown right now...we don't quite know what the actual incubation period is. Modern cities have never before dealt with an outbreak like this. There is a learning curve.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Ice Queen said:


> Your boss is wrong. If you get Ebola, you have a 30% chance of survival. It takes only ONE VIRION to give a person the disease. It can be transmitted via droplet spread within a few feet. If you are cleaning an infected area, you will be fine if you use the MSF protocol.
> 
> Oh and it could occur in Florida and anywhere else an infected person goes while they are shedding virus, which is a bit of an unknown right now...we don't quite know what the actual incubation period is. Modern cities have never before dealt with an outbreak like this. There is a learning curve.


According to WHO:

The average Ebola survival rate is about 50 percent.

In past outbreaks, all in Africa, fatalities ranged from 25 to 90%. In westernized countries with modern medicine, survival is significantly higher.

The incubation period for Ebola can span anywhere from two to 21 days, with symptoms appearing 8 to 10 days after exposure.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Actually, Florida was a place predicted to be maybe hard hit....so yeah, your boss isn't very current ~


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ice Queen said:


> Your boss is wrong. If you get Ebola, you have a 30% chance of survival. It takes only ONE VIRION to give a person the disease. It can be transmitted via droplet spread within a few feet. If you are cleaning an infected area, you will be fine if you use the MSF protocol.
> 
> Oh and it could occur in Florida and anywhere else an infected person goes while they are shedding virus, which is a bit of an unknown right now...we don't quite know what the actual incubation period is. Modern cities have never before dealt with an outbreak like this. There is a learning curve.


I know the arragont bastard is wrong and i tried too call him out on it but got noresponse, totally avoiding my statments. I said theres a 0% chance? just like theres a 0% chance itll make it too America? I was the only one speaking up, everyone one else was literally like "Yes Master, Whatever you say." He has never really liked me anyways


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

New data upped the CFR to 70% in the last few days. It was at 50%. This number is dynamic. It appears that people in the fulminant stage and after death, are even more infectious than previously thought, which is pretty bad. If you use the proper gear, and if you doff properly, per MSF protocol, with a buddy, your odds of catching it are fairly low. If you are very concerned and too nervous, it probably isn't the work for you, same with being too cocky. It's here, it's going to pop up, off and on, until global spread gets such that it is present in so many areas that it sets up perpetuating outbreaks. I would not mind working in this and did even think of volunteering but, I am not medically fit enough to work for hours at a time, let alone work in a suit like that in the heat. Also, I am raising a young child, so, even though I am older, I have responsibilities and just don't feel I could do the work. I feel for people who are forced into working in these situations. It's interesting, in that I got a call from a pool agency asking if I wanted to come work for them. If I do any kind of work, maybe I will do contact tracing for my county, if it gets here....then again, if it is really bad, I am holing up in my hidey hole.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I made a boo boo on my last post. I edited it. CFR is 70%. 70% die. It was at 50%. Statisticians are constantly fooling with these numbers depending on what data is coming in. BTW, the numbers of infected and dead may be vastly underestimated. A good number of dead are never counted.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I wonder why... Hehehe...

Btw, that 8 days is an average.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I think Ebola and the Ebola threat is real.... Being deployed in east Africa I'm away from the infected areas but as I travel through the horn I have to deal with the screenings and such. Also precautions have slowly been raised on bases and government facilities and things that make it seem real to me are there. 

Now I am also not a big conspiracy person and I have also made orders of basic "Ebola" preps for my wife and kids back home in that what if. I think people are dying over here and I also know millions more are dying throughout Africa from hunger and dehydration that make Ebola look as dangerous as a puppy. I think methods should be out in place to limit exposure out of affected areas and medical support needs to be used (globally and not the us world police) to combat a global problem. 

So real or not real... I say real issue and the way it's being handled (just domestically) makes it a real threat.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Are we slowly converting into a conspiracy site?


I sure hope not. No offense, but that's one of my favorite things about this site, the Tin Foil Hat Brigade isn't running the asylum.

I don't give a tinker's damn about conspiracy theories, I just want to share my prepping ideas and learn from the rest of you about yours.

What happens, happens. Taking about it, theorizing about it, none of that makes one iota of difference when the rubber hits the road.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

To really prep for a threat, you need to know the threat. Not just little bits of it, but every last detail, its origin, and what you're left with afterward.

What worries me, hats aside, is that our government doesn't seem to have a very good track record when it comes to being honest with its citizens. So, they are telling us now that everything is fine. No new cases that are a result of the original 'patient zero'. But, would they really tell us if cases start popping up? I don't have 100% confidence that I can answer that as a Yes. Do you?


----------



## CJones (Oct 29, 2014)

I feel like the CDC has absolutely no clue what they're doing. Nobody is prepared, not even the nurses and doctors who are handling the patients who are infected. It is sad and very dangerous at the same time. I also find it kind of hard to keep up with everything that is said. One news stations says that and the next says something completely different. I did, however read an ebook not too long ago, that did go to the basics of Ebola quite well. It also had a prepping section in it. It's called the Ebola Pandemic by some guy named Brad Shaw. Maybe somebody has heard of him. Here's the link if anybody wants to check it out. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ML160SM


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I worry that people have a psychological need to deny anything that threatens the only grip they ever had - nanny state.
I said from the beginning because it is a place I am most expert. Then I have watched post after post of desperation to pretend, which I said back then would just lead to right where we are? But watching nurses go "dribble brain" with all the "cdc says! All good babies listen here!" when over 50% of US med pros have low or no confidence in cdc. Some medical professionals have had a good life infantilizing people to manipulate them "for their own good" and I wonder when they are going to find a way to be more equal and honest with their "babies" to try and help them some real way or do they really intend to run their "babies" right into the grave with those stupid, lie science and barney opium fairy tales. I myself think they can not be that stupid, so they either do it out of habit or desperation or.....yew! Worse.
For the last time, to get through the summer sausage hats, these diseases, multiple strains of gmo obola, are are spread as easily as flu, have seemingly been employed selectively and absolutely nothing frieden,oby or the who has said has been true. A propaganda play script out of a play book and I predicted the future then because it was obvious? Now, even though I dread the worst, I could not tell you because nature and the carbon based organic life form I can observe and interpret, bit for this one, to be accurate would require a copy of the script.
I guess the fall is farther or I am not able to understand intellectual breakdown so well because I have tried to be "honest" and "equal" all along. I told mine be a stupid baby and earth will eat you? 
But it is no longer fascinating to watch people cling to "it's all a tin foil hat" while it just keeps getting clearer, scientifically, who has been wearing the baby-foil hat all along.
It will not help you. Only studying how to cope with a disease most real people are still in the dark about as well. You can do well as far as I can tell? But you have to stop insulting people who reached out to you to comfort yourself. This is not a "mentally comfort yourself" thing. It's a learn fast and grow one.


----------

